# A couple Rumors from the Florida Today



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic talking trade with Bulls  

Magic are talking with the Bulls about a Tyronn Lue+Gordan Giricek for Marcus Fizer deal. The article also says that Giricek is attracting more attention on the market than Howard, surprisingly. It says the Jazz are interested in Giricek and may be willing to give up Carlos Arroyo(or Jarron Collins) for him 

I don't like the Bulls trade, but a trade with Utah surrounded around Giricek for Arroyo would be awesome:yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Arroyo + McGrady would be the next big 1-2 punch.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I like that trade with the Jazz too.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I seriously doubt that Arroyo and McGrady would be the next big 1-2 punch, but it wouldn't be bad. Although I question whether Arroyo could strive outside of Sloan's system, I do believe that he would be an upgrade over our current point guards. I actually like the Jazz-Magic trade, only if it's not for Collins.

The Bulls trade isn't terrible, because I do believe Fizer could be a decent player but why would we need another PF? We don't even get rid of Howard and our PF logjam would not be solved with Gooden, Howard and Fizer having to split minutes at the 4 unless Fizer tries, and fails, to be a 3. I don't see this trade making any sense whatsoever. If we get the first pick this year, chance has it that we will presumably, and hopefully, pick up one of the two big men out of Emeka and Dwight. The Magic will presumably try to play either at the Center position, but if they fail we'll have an even larger problem with the 4 spot.

I do believe that Emeka could play the center position, even though he is undersized in height. I haven't seen enough of Howard to predict his position.

The Magic still hold the worst level, and at this rate the most exciting part of the season will come when we find out whether or not we have the top draft pick for 2004.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Quote from a Realgm Poster:



> The so-called deal between Orlando and Chicago has gone down, but won't be officially announced till either Monday or Tuesday. The reason is a deal can't officially be announced over the weekend. This was heard by me while driving home on ESPN radio by a report from Chicago.
> 
> 
> It has the Bulls sending Fizer to Orlando, and the Magic sending Giricek,Ty Lue and Shammond Williams to the Bulls. The supposedly a deal with the Sixers would send Juwan Howard and Steven Hunter to Philly for Eric Snow,John Salmons AND McCaskill. No Rod Strickland in this deal according to the radio. It also said that a draft pick might be involved in going to Philly. But they didn't specify. Didn't we get a 2nd rounder from them recently in the Monty Williams deal ? Maybe this deal..( If you believe the report )..will clarify that pick we received from them, who knows.


Interesting...Can anyone confirm this, or did anyone hear it on ESPN Radio? I think after both of these trades, we get better overall, and I like the way our team looks after this.

Snow-Strickland, Gaines
McGrady-Salmons
Bogans-(Fizer)
Gooden-Fizer
Pachulia-McCaskill, DeClercq


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Quote from a Realgm Poster:
> 
> 
> ...


I dont mind Fizer for Giricek. The Philly trade would be decent as well. If true, I hope somehow Gabe managed to get Dalembert in the deal.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I dont mind Fizer for Giricek. The Philly trade would be decent as well. If true, I hope somehow Gabe managed to get Dalembert in the deal.


I doubt the Sixers would let Dalembert go after his recent flourish, but there is a new coach over there and last game (possibly due to 4 fouls), the first with Coach Ford, Dalembert only played 19 minutes. Unlikely, but if we did get Dalembert the deal would be fantastic.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, as far as the Fizer for Giricek+Lue trade, I don't really mind it, but I'm not "jumping for joy" because of it. Fizer is a PF, that can play some SF filling the void left by Giricek. As far as being a SF, Fizer is terrible defensively, as is Giricek, but Fizer is instant low-post offensive and rebounding. Call me crazy, but I really like Fizer for some reason. If he wasnt one of my favorite players, I probably wouldn't like the deal. As for the Philly deal, I'm all for it. Snow is a true point guard, and we get rid of Howard. Dalembert would make this a GREAT trade, but I'm satisfied without him in it.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Salmons is not bad at all, but if the Magic plan on trading McKie for Jerome Williams still Salmons will not be part of the deal with the Magic. Either McKie or Salmons is needed in Philly to fill the role of the guard of the bench. At the moment that role belongs to McKie, but obviously if he is traded it's because Salmons has made him expandable. I doubt that the Sixers will be willing to part with Snow and Salmons in the same deal, so Dalembert could be thrown in. I have my doubts about the deal with the sixers, as I don't see why they would trade two of their guards for Howard and Hunter. I know that Philadelphia has been hard hit by injuries to their frontline, but who would they have left to play at guard? Iverson, McKie (if he isn't traded), Korver and Green. That's not much, and there is no real point guard there.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It would be a steal if we could send out Lue, Williams, Giricek, and Howard and get back Snow, Dalembert, and Fizer. That would get rid of some of the duplicity and make us more well-rounded. 

I'm hoping ... Snow and Dalembert starting would instantly make our defense better because our two current weakest defensive positions are at PG and C.

Potential lineup for next season -

PG Snow, Duhon, Gaines
SG Tmac, Bogans
SF Hill, Deng
PF Gooden, Fizer, Garrity
C Dalembert, Pachulia

Oh yeah, it is nice to dream ...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> It would be a steal if we could send out Lue, Williams, Giricek, and Howard and get back Snow, Dalembert, and Fizer. That would get rid of some of the duplicity and make us more well-rounded.
> 
> I'm hoping ... Snow and Dalembert starting would instantly make our defense better because our two current weakest defensive positions are at PG and C.
> ...


Wow, that would be so awesome...The more I think about it, the more I wish we could somehow get Dalembert from Philly.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Stop dreaming, because these trades will never happen. The best recommendation is to continue playing with what they already have, so they don't interfere their losing flow and at the same time, their experience with each other because everything will fall apart if the roster is modified.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Stop dreaming, because these trades will never happen. The best recommendation is to continue playing with what they already have, so they don't interfere their losing flow and at the same time, their experience with each other because everything will fall apart if the roster is modified.


Thanks for the advice. John Weisbrod has already said this team will be almost completely re-tooled by next season.

And none of the trades that have been mentioned are completely out of question, so there is no harm in speculating. That is what this board is here for.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> It would be a steal if we could send out Lue, Williams, Giricek, and Howard and get back Snow, Dalembert, and Fizer. That would get rid of some of the duplicity and make us more well-rounded.
> 
> I'm hoping ... Snow and Dalembert starting would instantly make our defense better because our two current weakest defensive positions are at PG and C.
> ...


I don't think you've got a shot at Dalembert, but you might be able to get Snow or McKie plus Fizer for Howard, Giricek, Lue, and Hunter (supposedly about to be waived anyway).

I worked the deal through with McKie, but I could see it working with Snow as well.

(This is part of a bigger three way trade I'm thinking through)
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=78967&forumid=27

Magic trade:
Howard/Giricek/Lue/Hunter
Magic get:
Fizer/McKie or Snow

Sixers trade:
GRob/McKie or Snow
Sixers get:
ERob/JYD/Blount/Hunter

Bulls trade:
ERob/JYD/Fizer/Blount
Bulls get:
Howard/Robinson/Lue/Giricek


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't mind getting Dalembert in this one.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Magic talking trade with Bulls
> 
> Magic are talking with the Bulls about a Tyronn Lue+Gordan Giricek for Marcus Fizer deal. The article also says that Giricek is attracting more attention on the market than Howard, surprisingly. It says the Jazz are interested in Giricek and may be willing to give up Carlos Arroyo(or Jarron Collins) for him
> ...


Arroyo would've been great, but Stevenson is nice.:yes:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: A couple Rumors from the Florida Today*



> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>Arroyo would've been great, but Stevenson is nice. </b>:yes:


I do not see how Stevenson gets any playing time here. Maybe he can defend & rebound - something this team is DESPERATELY in need of obtaining. But I have watched quite a few Jazz games and he hasn't impressed me at all. Gordon could shoot the 3 - at least!!!

Gabe got a crew that has the worst record in the league and he can't seem to do anything to get a quality defender/rebounder/role player?? He needs to fire himself - seriously.:|


----------

